# Starter competition/ Deer Riffle



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking to pick up a starter competition/ deer riffle. I have no experience with riffles. I only take about 2 or 3 hunting trips a year all guided. I would like your honest advice good bad or ugly on the 2 choices I will list. If you experts know of something better for the price please suggest it. 

I always borrow a riffle from a friend but am tired of doing that. If I pick up a new riffle I will be practicing a lot. 

I really would like to try to get into some friendly competitive riffle shooting if I can shoot good enough. 

Choice number 1

1. Remington 700 Heavy Barreled Action, 26" barrel length 
2. .308 (1:12"), .243 (1:9.125"), .22-250(1:14"), .223(1:12") 
3. Bell & Carlson Light Tactical Medalist Synthetic Stock (Mk1), full aluminum bedding block, free floating barrel 
4. Bell & Carlson Vertical Grip Tactical Stock (Mk2), full aluminum bedding block, free floating barrel (No charge option) 
5. Legacy International 1 Piece Picatinny Rail (EGW) - 20 MOA 
6. Burris XTR Tactical Rings 
7. Bushnell Elite 3200 10x40mm Tactical Scope with mildot reticle 
8. Harris Bipod, solid mount, 9-13" or Versa-pod 9-13" 
9. Plano double rifle hard gun case 
10. Everything assembled and rifle zeroed at 100 yards 


Choice nuber 2

1. Howa 1500 Heavy Barreled Action, 24" barrel length 
2. .308 (1:12"), .243 (1:10"), .22-250(1:14"), .223(1:12") 
3. Bell & Carlson Tactical/Varmint Medalist Synthetic Stock (Mk1), full aluminum bedding block, free floating barrel 
4. New B&C Vertical Grip Tactical Stock (Mk2), full aluminum bedding block, free floating barrel (No charge option) 
5. Legacy International 1 Piece Picatinny Rail (EGW) - 20 MOA 
6. Burris XTR Tactical Rings 
7. Bushnell 3200 10x Tactical Scope with mildots 
8. Harris Bipod, solid mount, 9-13" or Versa-pod 9-13" 
9. Plastic double rifle hard gun case 

Both riffles are between 1000 and 1200 dollars choice number 1 is the more expensive.

Please give me your choice of the oppitions are suggest information on something as good for about the same cost.

I do know 2 friends that have choice number 2 and are thrilled with the quality.

Thanks Gary


----------



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

I will only be getting the 308 I guess I should have deleted the other choices. It was just easier to edit and paste. Sorry for the confussion.

About how many yards are these 2 type guns in 308 accurate to with factory ammo. I have no will to start reloading.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I'm getting ready to buy a huntimg rifle also. Have done some research and I've decided on the Howa 1500. Reviews are all godd. Accuracy is good, and I'm not paying for the Remington name. My second choice was a Savge due to pricing. Quality for both rifles are as good as Remingtons. Just my .02.


----------

